# Problema TV Phillips banda negra horizontal arriba



## leansms (Abr 17, 2011)

Hola, tengo un tv phillips Modelo 21PT5425/77

Le pasa esto: tarda en encender, y aparece la marca negra esta arriba de todo (solo arriba, justo en la foto coincidio que mtv ponia barras negras, pero es solo arriba)










No entiendo casi nada de electronica, solo se soldar, pero si me dicen que modelo de capacitor se pudo haber quemado, para poder comprarlo se los agradeceria


(de ultima puedo sacarle foto a la placa del monitor asi me dicen donde esta el problema o el capacitor)


Gracias


----------



## elgriego (Abr 17, 2011)

Hola fijate si el tv no esta en modo zoom ,se ajusta desde el cr,si fuera un problema de vertical el subtitulo de la parte de abajo se vria cortado,pero las letras sobresalen de la parte negra ,por eso pienso que esta en modo pantalla ancha ,fijate y si no es eso vemos por donde seguimos .

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## leansms (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola, no no. esta en modo normal. no tiene zoom. el problema es la falla vertical segun me dijeron. 

Me dijeron que pruebe a cambiar primero el Condensador 2460  , el 2465   y si no funciona, el diodo 6460 (que muchas veces segun lei en internet era el culpable de esta falla) 

El problema es que no se que valores son, el 2460 lo puedo ver, es 82nf 250vt  

pero los demas no los puedo ver. Y me fije en internet el chasis 


quise fijarme bien los valores de esos condensadores  mas el diodo superficial 6460

PERO EN EL CHASIS L03.1LAA ME APARECEN PARA ESTOS MODELOS DE TV 14PT3131/78R 
14PT4131/78R 
20PT3331/78R 
20PT4331/78R 


y Por ejemplo el condensador 2460 me dice otro valor, este: CAPACITOR 68nF 100V 
* 
O sea que el numero este de chasis  L03.1LAA NO CORRESPONDE A MI TELEVISOR 



Me gustaria tener el modelo de chasis de mi tv asi chequeo bien los valores y voy a comprarlos 
*


----------



## J2C (Abr 18, 2011)

Leansms

Pues es el Chasis que corresponde a tu TV, sacate la duda y revisa los semiconductores a nivel de Circuitos Integrados y veras la ABSOLUTA coincidencia.

También puedes buscar la indicación respectiva al número de chasis en la placa de tu TV.

Como experiencia personal en un TV de esa serie de modelos te puedo decir que en mi caso y despues de haber reemplazado todos los electroliticos de la sección vertical, el problema fue la EEPROM la cual debi reemplazar y cargarle los valores por defecto desde el "Modo de Servicio" en forma manual ya que no me encontraba en mi taller y no disponia del programador de EEPROM.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## leansms (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola, gracias por responderme, mira tengo unas dudas respecto al chasis y a que componentes comprar para cambiar:

estuve comparando los 3 chasis mas comunes de  Phllips y creo que el que se ajusta a mi Televisor es el 3  (L03.1u AA)  

Mira aqui 

Chassis  LO3.1LAA        
2460   CAPACITOR 68nF 100V 
2465   CAPACITOR ELCO 10μF 20% 160V 
2447 CAPACITOR ELCO 10μF 20% 250V 
6460  DIODO BAS316 
6464  DIODO BAS316 

Chassis L03.2L AA 
2460  0.068μF 5% 100V 
2465  10μF 20% 160V 
2447  CAP 22uF 250V 
6464   DIODO BAS216 
6460  DIODO BAS216 


*Chassis L03.1u AA* 
2460  82nF 20% 250V 
2465  10μF 20% 160V 
2447  22μF 20% 250V 
6460 DIODO BAS216 
6464 DIODO 11397 BAS316 


* 

TENIENDO EN CUENTA QUE MI TV PUDE VISUALIZAR EL CONDENSADOR DE 82NF, LE CORRESPONDE EL CHASIS Chassis L03.1u AA  ???? 

COMPRO EN LA CASA DE ELECTRONICA ESTOS ENTONCES? * 

2460   82nF 20% 250V 
2465   10μF 20% 160V 
2447  22μF 20% 250V 
6460 DIODO BAS216 
6464 DIODO 11397 BAS316 

*ME CONFIRMAS SI DEBO COMPRAR ESTOS?                                                   *

A y me decis cual el modelo de EEPROM debo comprar (por las dudas, para tener a mano si no llega a andar con los demas)  Asi compro todo de una total no son muy caros. 

Gracias


----------



## J2C (Abr 18, 2011)

Leansms



leansms dijo:


> ...
> *TENIENDO EN CUENTA QUE MI TV PUDE VISUALIZAR EL CONDENSADOR DE 82NF, LE CORRESPONDE EL CHASIS Chassis L03.1u AA ???? *
> .....


 
No creo que por coincidir uno de los más de 200 capacitores/condensadores de un chasis de TV (<0,5%) podamos deducir cual es el chasis correcto. La mejor forma de conocer cual es tu chasis es entrando en el "Modo de Servicio" que esta perfectamente indicado en el parrafo *5* "*Service Modes, Error Codes, and Fault Finding*" del Manual de Service correspondiente.

Por mi experiencia normalmente en la etapa vertical es usual reemplazar los electrolíticos que pueden haber aumentado su ESR con lo cual la etapa no funcionaria correctamente, es muy raro que el problema sea debido a un capacitor de poliester (o alguna de sus variantes).



leansms dijo:


> ...
> *COMPRO EN LA CASA DE ELECTRONICA ESTOS ENTONCES? *
> 
> 2460 82nF 20% 250V
> ...


 
Lamentablemente, al no tener el televisor delante mio y haber podido realizar algunos controles no puedo confirmarte que comprar o no. Es algo que deberás evaluar* tu y solo tu y arriesgarte*. De ultima lo deberas llevar a algun Servicio Técnico!.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2011)

Empezá cambiando los electrolíticos del Vertical (sin tocar presets ) , te fijas los valores directamente en la placa del impreso. Los de esa sección comienzan todos con la misma centena o sea C801 , C802 . . .  C818. Lo de ochocientos va solo como ejemplo

Así se resuelve el 99,99 % de esos problemas de Vertical

Saludos !


----------



## leansms (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola, muchas gracias por responderme!!

una consulta mas

me dijeron que tenga cuidado con el flyback, que puede dar descargas de 25000 voltios  


1) Hay algun guante o alguna forma de no tener problemas???  


2) si enchufo el tv para probarlo, y lo desenchufo a los 2 minutos, debo  dejarlo cuantos minutos o horas sin tocar la zona del flyback ???  


No tengo mucha experiencia, solo se soldar, y queria cambiarle los repuestos que compre.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2011)

pero si no tenes que tocar nada del flyback ,solo tocas en el vertical y ay a lo sumo ay tenes  25 volt
haz lo que dijo dosme,empieza por medir o reemplazar directamente los capacitores,
saludos de su majestad el rey julien


----------



## elgriego (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola leansms,No habia visto el detalle de que estabas viendo una imagen recortada,Con respecto a tu falla ,antes de cambiar nada seria conveniente ver el tema de la memoria..coincido con lo que dice el colega J2C,en ese tipo de chassis suele fallar la data contenida en la eeprom,y esta es una de las fallas que provoca,tambien puede arrancar sin sonido ,y con el vertical alterado,antes de cambiar nada ,si tenes algun amigo tecnico,fijate si te puede pasar una memoria cargada con los datos de ese chasis,e tenido casos en los que e puesto una memoria virgen ,y el chasis arranco con sonido ,lo unico que tuve que corregir fue fase horizontal y alt y amp vertical,Pero me paso con otro chasis igual que arranco sin sonido y la unica solucion fue poner una memoria pregrabada con la data original de ese chasis ,Este tv no posee presets que se puedan ajustar,todos los ajustes, se realizan desde un submenu denominado Modo de service..Con respecto a tocar la parte del flyback ,Debes evitar tocar la terminacion del cable  rojo que va al chupete ,es una sopapa ,que entra en la parte posterior del tubo,si no tocas esta sopapa ,no existe peligro alguno ,igualmente los tecnicos lo descargan introduciendo un destornillador de muy buena aislacion conectado a tierra (la masa del tubo)De esta forma descargan el capacitor Acquadag,que se encuentra formado por el interior y exterior del tubo ,El tubo puede quedar cargado durante meses,por eso cuando hay que probar o sacar el flayback para su sustitucion  se lo descarga de esta manera o algunos colegas usan una resistencia intercalada entre el chupete y masa .No te voy  a decir que es imposible reparar esta falla ,Porque no lo es ,pero es conveniente no cambiar por cambiar componentes sin razon,Ya que el chasis es delicado y cualquier error puede atentar contra su vida,Por lo que vos comentas tus conocimientos son basicos ,Por eso no cambies componentes porque si ,Por eso si te sentis seguro y queres llegar a buen puerto con esta reparacion simplemente preguntanos y planteanos tus dudas y entre todos los colegas vamos a tratar de ayudarte .

Atte El Griego.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2011)

pero no ase falta quitar ni re-grabar la memoria,ay que ingresar al modo servis e intentar regularlo desde ay ,si no da resultados ,ay si eso de los capacitores

me olvidaba,el link de los modos services 
http://www.servisystem.com.ar/tutorial/tv/micro.html


----------



## elgriego (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola colegas ,comparto con ustades algo de imfo de este chasis philips ,espero les sea de utilidad .

Atte El Griego.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola colegas ,comparto con ustades algo de imfo de este chasis philips ,espero les sea de utilidad .
> 
> Atte El Griego.



edita el mensaje que no subió nada ,de la info sobre ese chassis 
muchas gracias elgriego


----------



## elgriego (Abr 18, 2011)

Bien la primera no salio aqui vamos de nuevo.

Hola su majestad,como andan los pinguinos?,Tiene usted razon primero habria que entrar al MS y ver el codigo de errores,y ajustarlo desde ahy ,Lo que ocurre es que este joven ,Creo yo ,desconoce que es lo que debe ajustar ,igualmente con la imfo que acabo de subir deberia desasnarce y llevar a buen puerto la reparacion ,Saludo a ud atentamente vuestra  majestad y Como siempre agradesco el contar con vuestra gran sabiduria digna de un rey.
Atte El Griego.


----------



## J2C (Abr 18, 2011)

ElGriego

Aprovecho su oferta y subo otra *joyita*!!!.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2011)

gracias elgriego ,ese es el trato que que un rey merece ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
saludos y nuevamente muchas gracias por el tutorial que tan amablemente subiste,



J2C dijo:


> ElGriego
> 
> Aprovecho su oferta y subo otra *joyita*!!!.
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



y bueno ya que todos ponen algo,yo dejo el link de donde pueden conseguir muchos manuales y esquemas 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,116/
si se fijan en la seccion de tv ay mas de 8000 manuales y esquemas
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,13/


----------



## J2C (Abr 18, 2011)

Don Julien

El tema no es poner link's, sino mas bien colgar las JOSHAS asi no perdemos tiempo buscando la info.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Parece que su DEBIAN repite los enlaces, del un toKecito y no se ofenda.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola colega j2c,ese tambien lo tengo,Pero vaya  a saber en que confines del rigido se encuentra ,Me parece que ambos estamos suscriptos al mismo foro de tv .Es mas tengo bastante imfo sobre tv,ocurre que el manual del l03 pesa mas de 10mgb,por eso no lo subi, y en este momento, estoy con un poco de fiaca para cortarlo en pedazos mas chicos,pero si a alguien le hace falta ,me tomare el trabajo.

Saludos Nuevamente.. Atte El Griego.


----------



## J2C (Abr 18, 2011)

ElGriego

Estoy inscripto en dos foros (pagos $) y también tengo bastante información bajada de esos Clubes/Foros ó de cualquier lugar en la Web (Eserviceinfo, etc.) sobre TV's y DataSheet's de Semiconductores (en estos prefiero el Original, de ultima los ...Catalog) dado que me dedico a reparaciones en forma particular, hoy por hoy lo que mas sale es TV y luego Audio.

Me suele pasar lo mismo que a ti en eso de saber en que parte se encuentran, pero creo haber encontrado una buena manera de comenzar a ordenarla. Yo lo vi al muchacho con poquísima practica y por eso no quise empezar subiendo la info tan detallada, pero dada su JOYA aproveche y subi la otra, solo eso.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2011)

pasa que cuesta subir los archivos,entonces dejo el link y que busquen,asi no tienen todo echo
PD:
       no es el debian el problema sino la wifi,mala conectivo y repite los datos,y otro culpa del opera

yo pague como dos años en el club del diagrama y al final si descargue 2 esquemas fue muchoasy que no pague mas ni entro ay


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 18, 2011)

Si queres tener dolores de cabeza elejiste el mejor tv para eso, ese chasis L03 falla muchisimo en la parte de vertical, posee una etapa de salida con 2 Tr en simetria, si no tenes conocimiento de esos TVs mejor paga te aseguro te saldra mas barato, la otra opcion (mas viable) ingresa al modo de servicio--geometria--y ajusta VAM (Vertical amplitud) si te sale bien la imagen no toque mas y listo, chauuuuuu


----------



## elgriego (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola juanka y su alteza real rey -julien.,yo soy socio and eternum de dtforum,Bueno mientras el foro exista,se entiende No, Hay cosas que las tengo ordenadas ,por carpetas ,pero siempre hay alguna nota un pdf,o documento ,y siempre digo mañana acomodo la imfo,pero hasta ahora es una asignatura pendiente.con otro colega somos socios del club de diagramas .Pero todabia sigo comprando los libros de algarra ,uno tiene nostalgia por el papel ,aunque a veces son copias de muy mala calidad,pero como vos sabes colega J2c y como ud sabe su alteza real.. ,la imformacion ,para nosotros es oro puro,Te cuento Juanka,que lo mio es la RF,pero siempre por esas cosas de la vida termine arreglando tv y audio,Sera porque ya casi no quedan equipos de vhf,y porque las fm ,no tienen un mango.Pero no me quejo actualmente estoy en un servicio tecnico por la mañana y haciendo trabajos por mi cuenta a la tarde,Bueno Juanka en lo que pueda serte util conta conmigo.

Saludos .Atte El Griego.


----------



## leansms (Abr 19, 2011)

Gracias Griego y los demas usuarios por todos lo que subieron y dijeron, me vino al pelo!!


Les cuento que antes de cambiar algo, voy a ingresar al Modo Service (descargue un archivo con el modo default digamos de como deberia estar todo) y intentare arreglar de ahi la parte vertical!!!

Si esto no lo soluciona, intentare cambiar los condensadores 2460 y 2447 (que me dijeron otros que saben de electronica de tvs phillips)

Si no se soluciona con esto, por las dudas comprare el diodo 6460 (ya que lei que a muchos no le encontraban la falla luego de cambiar condensadores y demas, y al final era el diodo superficial 6460)


Y ademas comprare la EEPROM para tenerla, y en caso extremo vere de investigar bien como cargarle los datos desde el menu service con el archivo default que baje. 


Lo de el flyback y la zona del tubo o chupete, ya se como descargarlo porque vi videos en youtube. 



Si nada de eso funciona, volvere a consultar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 19, 2011)

la EEPROM si decidis regrabarla,,,se usa la misma ,no ay que comprar nada,y la info de la epprom la podes guardar en la pc ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## J2C (Abr 19, 2011)

Don Julien

Mi experiencia comentada en el post #4 fue terrible, lineas blancas y pliegues en la parte superior de la pantalla una vez que calentaba el TV.

Primera etapa:
Cambiar Electroliticos de todo el vertical y los de las fuentes relacionadas con el vertical, conclusión: La falla continua como si nada.

Se va la segunda:
Averiguar bien el modo de servicio y entrar a realizar los cambios en la sección de vertical, conclusión: Siguio sin moversele el Amperimetro a la bendita falla, ahi me encomende a San Expedito!!.

Y por que no una tercera:
Comprar la EEPROM, me dicen si, pero al revisar los materiales luego de pagar la misma brillaba por su ausencia fisicamente (tampoco me la cobraron), tomar DOS DOSIS de PACIENCIA y volver a sacar número. No tenian la que pedia, pero insisti y pedi que me dijeran BIEN cuales tenian, opte por una para reemplazar jugandome yo de memoria ya que no podia consultar mi base de datasheet's (la diferencia estaba en las letras al final 24C16 ....). La coloque, me tome toda la paciencia para RE-programar desde la pantalla todas las secciones del Modo de Servicio (estaba en Córdoba en la casa de mi chica y no tenia conmigo el programador de EEPROM), conclusión: El televisor funciono!!!!, Aleluyaaaa, alabado sea San Expedito!!!!.

Y me desazne de que una EEPROM a pesar de mostrarme como la programaba dentro del modo de servicio, al apagar y encender el TV volvio a los valores anteriores y malos. Ante la duda Cambio la EEPROM en esos modelos de TV's Philips por que tiene un costo de menos de u$s1.50 y me evito PERDIDAS de TIEMPO inutiles. No puedo decirle eso a alguien que desconozco la experiencia que tiene pero por las preguntas muestra que es poca.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


.


----------



## leansms (Abr 19, 2011)

HOLA MUCHACHOS


LES CUENTO que entré al modo servicio, y esta todo normal, me fije con con una referencia y estaba todo ok.

Intente con la geometria, pero el problema no esta ahi, ya que la falla vertical sigue. Solo se modifica lo de afuera de la falla, la imagen que sale en la tv


Cuando prendo la tv aparecen 3 lineas de colores (rojo azul y verde creo) ocupando la parte casi del medio, y despues de unos segundos vuelve la banda horizontal negra. 


*****************************************

*UNA CONSULTA:

Fui a comprar el condensador 2460     82nF 20% 250V

Y no tenian, me dieron uno en formato parecido, pero tiene estos numeros

104J
630V


sirve igualmente???
*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 19, 2011)

te dieron un capacitor de 100 nf ,quizás sirva sera cuestión de probar y luego corregir un poco con el modo servis
PD:
    la tencion del capacitor esta bien,pero te sobran algunos nanos


----------



## flacojuan (Abr 19, 2011)

hola leansms..... lo de la falla de las tres lineas de colores, es exactamente ese capacitor que menciomas de 82nF, pero puedes reemplazalo por 56nF y 68nF que alli no vas a tener problemas, sino busca alguna combinacion de capacitores en paralelo para solventar. 

Por lo demas es entrar al modo de servicio y en la seccion de vertical ajusta VSH para posicionamieto vertical y VAM para la amplitud. lo retocas un poco y listo. lo del capacitor 2460 es una falla comun en esos Tv. por si ves en el diagrama ese capacitor va conectado a dos diodos uno que va a los +12V y el otro a -12V que alimentan a la seccion vertical, no se por que lo harian sera que existe algun fallo de alimentacion de ese circuito y lo resolvieron de esa manera, cuestion que ni siquiriera me he molestado ni en simularlo.


----------



## leansms (Abr 20, 2011)

Hola, muchas gracias por responder, voy a probar con el *
104J
630V

*Despues vere entonces si consigo otro de 56 o 68 nf. De ultima si es el problema lo comprare por internet en ebay que los venden.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 20, 2011)

pero en donde vivis?? si esos capas ay de sobra por todos lados,casi que te los dan como caramelos de vuelto ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
en placas viejas,tambien ay montones,es un valor muy  comun


----------



## leansms (Abr 20, 2011)

*LO ARREGLE!!!!!!*    


Les cuento lo que hice: 

Primero le cambie el condensador *2460     82nF 20% 250V*  pero el problema seguia, aunque se habia ido un poco mas para arriba la banda horizontal.

Despues le cambie el condensador *2447  22μF 20% 250V * pero el problema seguia.


Finalmente le cambie el condensador* 2465   10μF 20% 160V  *(habia visto por internet que tambien era el culpable a veces) y Funciono!!!! Despues debi ir a Modo servicio y ajustar un poco el vertical, pero anda joya ahora, esperemos siga asi!!!


Gracias a todos


----------



## flacojuan (Abr 20, 2011)

Mis felicitaciones, compadre.... por lo menos ya sumaste algo de experiencia y muy grata.

Ademas practicamente eran dos fallas, una que eran las lineas de colores que eso se solvento con el capacitor 2460 y la otra fue la reduccion superior de la imagen que lo resolviste con el cambio de 2465.


----------



## leansms (Abr 20, 2011)

flacojuan dijo:


> Mis felicitaciones, compadre.... por lo menos ya sumaste algo de experiencia y muy grata.
> 
> Ademas practicamente eran dos fallas, una que eran las lineas de colores que eso se solvento con el capacitor 2460 y la otra fue la reduccion superior de la imagen que lo resolviste con el cambio de 2465.




Gracias!! te hago una ultima consulta ya para despedirme del foro por un tiempo (a menos que se me joda el tv  de nuevo jaja)

Cuantos años hay que estudiar para reparar televisores???


----------



## flacojuan (Abr 20, 2011)

Para estudiar....no es necesario ser ingeniero para reparar TV´s, ni dedicarte años a solo estudiar.... con un estudio a nivel de tecnologicos o incluso un curso de electronica bastaria. pero lo mas importante es la dedicacion, disciplina, y las ganas que tenes para entrar en las reparaciones. es decir que para ser un experto en reparaciones lo haces con la experiencia de todos los dias, la responsabilidad frente a tus clientes y mucha pero mucha paciencia, claro sin dejar de lado los instrumentos que puedas adquirir o hacer vos mismo, diagramas, una PC para que estes conectado en forosdeelectronica. jeje. que mas...... lo demas esta de tu parte en quererlo hacer, aunque la cosa no es facil..... un saludo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 20, 2011)

J2C
te comento algo curioso que me paso con un tv philip ,le compre la epprom y la grabe ,quite la eppron original del tv y la reemplace con la que había comprado,bueno no funcionaba,volvi a comprar otra ,con el mismo resultado,al final termine colocando la vieja epprom y funcionaba,
luego descubrí que cual era la diferencia y porque no funciono,no recuerdo cual era el modelo exacto pero supon la epprom orijinal era 24lc08 y la que compre era 24c08  ,mirando los datasthe descubrí que que la que tenia la letra l era mas rapida que la 24c08,
luego de eso me fijo siempre que no me pase otra ves,por otro lado muy pocas veces me toco cambiar la eprrom ,siempre las boro y las vuelvo a grabar


----------



## J2C (Abr 20, 2011)

Don Julien

Suele suceder a veces eso, no te digo que cambio continuamente EEPROM's, pero cada tanto me toca alguna que me hace renegar y termina siendo ese el problema.

A decir verdad, cuando le meto el soldador para sacarla como que ya no confio mas en la memoria y prefiero reemplazarla, le grabo algo que encuentro en algun Club como he dicho y tambien ha dicho ElGriego antes, no confio en la que saque ni en la lectura teniendo en cuenta el costo de reemplazo de las mismas, SIEMPRE GARPA el Cliente.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: te lei de casualidad por que ya me habia DESUSCRIPTO de este thread.


----------



## ISIDRO BARAJAS MESA (Abr 20, 2011)

leansms dijo:


> Hola, tengo un tv phillips Modelo 21PT5425/77
> 
> Le pasa esto: tarda en encender, y aparece la marca negra esta arriba de todo (solo arriba, justo en la foto coincidio que mtv ponia barras negras, pero es solo arriba)
> 
> ...



Segun la foto del TV la falla es por ganacia verical, en muchos modelos de hace una decada 
utilizaban controles para ajuste de ganancia y de linealidad vertical. Yo repare muchas veces estas fallas cambiando los capcitores del circuito vertical, lo hacia en una forma rapida sobreponiendo filtros manualmente por debajo de la plaqueta teniendo encuenta la polaridad de los filtros lo mismo que el voltaje, recuerde amigo que si no sabe electrónica tampoco sabra cuales son los componentes del circuito vertical. Los componentes tinen siempre un Item para todos ejemplo:  IC 201 R 201.... C 201........... TR 201............ respectivamente


----------



## flacojuan (Abr 24, 2011)

Bueno no solo es saber electronica, sino el saber las estructura de estos equipos, su funcionamiento y logicamente las tecnologias involucradas en el mismo. claro lo mas importante es la experiencia que se toma dia a dia en el mundo de la reparacion.


----------



## matiasnahuel97 (Oct 5, 2011)

solucione la falla cambiando 2465 y que do bien


----------

